# Hypercube Labs - The Cubing of the Future



## casi (Apr 15, 2019)

Hypercube Labs is a cubing company that produces coated cubes, including Old Plastic Dayan, Boron, and our signature HyperCoats. We coat cubes in small batches and specially customize them for the customer.

We were originally founded in January 2018 by Isaac Cheng (casi) and Jae Min Ahn (Galcor117). Beginning as a forum-based company working off of the forums, we quickly put up a website to handle the number of orders we were receiving. Originally making only boron cubes, when Jae left the company in summer 2018, we expanded into polymer coating and released our version of the famous Old Plastic Dayan coating.


_From top - DayanCoated GAN 356 X, DayanCoated GAN 356 X (spread), Boron Valk 3 (spread)_

*WEBSITE: *_hypercubelabs.net_
We are currently in the process of developing a new website. Watch this thread for updates.

*Instagram: *instagram.com/hypercubelabs/


----------



## u Cube (Apr 18, 2019)

Woah, this looks absolutely incredible! I may have to get one at some point. How much would it cost for an MF3RS3M HyperCoat. Just wondering.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 19, 2019)

With so few Old Plastic Dayan cubes still out there, how are you still getting a supply? They sure won't last long...


----------



## Ryan1992006789 (Apr 30, 2019)

Do you ship to Australia?


----------



## casi (May 1, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Woah, this looks absolutely incredible! I may have to get one at some point. How much would it cost for an MF3RS3M HyperCoat. Just wondering.


$29.99, plus shipping.



Aerma said:


> With so few Old Plastic Dayan cubes still out there, how are you still getting a supply? They sure won't last long...



Surprisingly, I don't go through them that fast. I'm still on my second tiny piece, and I've been selling these since the fall.



Ryan1992006789 said:


> Do you ship to Australia?


We ship everywhere in the world (except maybe North Korea), but shipping prices change based on country. We are based in the US.


----------



## camcuber (May 1, 2019)

Out of curiosity have you done any sort of testing to ensure that this is safe to handle and won't cause any reactions when in contact with skin?


----------



## casi (May 1, 2019)

So there's no possibility of that happening.

With our polymer coated cubes, what you have is essentially just normal cube plastic, but the feet have a very thin transplant of plastic from a different cube. Because ABS plastic, which is used in cubes, does not have any skin issues, neither do our cubes.

With boron coated cubes, it's the same process but with a boron compound. We've thoroughly researched this compound and it does not cause any skin issues.

The chemicals we use to transfer the plastic are actually household materials, and have also been specifically chosen to evaporate extremely quickly after the treatment process. To play it even safer, we allow the dissassembled cube to thoroughly dry after treatment. So there is no trace whatsoever of any of the chemicals left, and the chemicals themselves are not irritating.


----------



## JCRCubing (May 1, 2019)

I'm not an expert on cube hardware, so just out of curiosity, what exactly does coating a puzzle do? And another question, does it wear off? Thanks for your time


----------



## casi (May 1, 2019)

Coating a puzzle gives it the feel of the puzzle that the coating comes from, while still maintaining the mechanism of the puzzle being coated. And it does not wear off, because the coating plastic is chemically fused to the puzzle being coated. It wears down at the same rate a normal puzzle would.


----------



## JCRCubing (May 1, 2019)

That's actually really interesting! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## camcuber (May 1, 2019)

casi said:


> So there's no possibility of that happening.
> 
> With our polymer coated cubes, what you have is essentially just normal cube plastic, but the feet have a very thin transplant of plastic from a different cube. Because ABS plastic, which is used in cubes, does not have any skin issues, neither do our cubes.
> 
> ...



Happy to hear that. I know that there are a handful of people in the cubing community who start to mess with chemicals which can be a bit scary.


----------



## NewoMinx (May 3, 2019)

casi said:


> Hypercube Labs is a cubing company that produces coated cubes, including Old Plastic Dayan, Boron, and our signature HyperCoats. We coat cubes in small batches and specially customize them for the customer.
> 
> We were originally founded in January 2018 by Isaac Cheng (casi) and Jae Min Ahn (Galcor117). Beginning as a forum-based company working off of the forums, we quickly put up a website to handle the number of orders we were receiving. Originally making only boron cubes, when Jae left the company in summer 2018, we expanded into polymer coating and released our version of the famous Old Plastic Dayan coating.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to extend this into other puzzles like 4x4s and 2x2s?


----------



## casi (May 5, 2019)

We have been testing on 2x2's and the process would need significant alteration to be able to handle those.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 5, 2019)

Saw this thread is picking up some attention. I got a Huanglong (or the newest Yuxin flagship) that was coated probably like 6+ months ago. It is still going strong and I love it. Broke my in comp PB with it yesterday! Only thing I have done since getting it was add some very small amounts of lube to slow it down slightly. It is a very fast cube after break in.

Strongly recommend!


----------



## u Cube (May 23, 2019)

Do you have any sponsorees yet? I might be interested in promoting your brand.


----------



## Hazel (May 23, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Do you have any sponsorees yet? I might be interested in promoting your brand.


Could be useful to them, but my guess is they'd want someone with much much more than ~200 subscribers...


----------



## u Cube (May 23, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Could be useful to them, but my guess is they'd want someone with much much more than ~200 subscribers...


Well yes but I am growing and I often make finals in a lot of events (I do lots of events) at local comps and I've won skewb before. Also I may be going to nats so I could probably promote to lots of people.


----------



## casi (May 26, 2019)

Hi u Cube,
We're currently not looking for sponsorship applicants.


----------



## u Cube (May 28, 2019)

casi said:


> Hi u Cube,
> We're currently not looking for sponsorship applicants.


okay, thank you!


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Jun 20, 2019)

Aerma said:


> With so few Old Plastic Dayan cubes still out there, how are you still getting a supply? They sure won't last long...


The cubes themselves aren’t being produced but the plastic used still is


----------



## casi (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't believe it is, I think everything is all New Plastic. However, we haven't even started to make a dent on our pile given the minute amount used per coat.


----------



## mjm (Jun 22, 2019)

Glad I found you guys, this seems pretty awesome. I have a couple of questions!

What is the Hypercoat? Your site doesn't have anything on that page right now. 

Also, would are you considering offering the process on other cubes, namely the GTS3M and DaYan TengYun?

Finally, what's your favorite coated cube?


----------



## casi (Jun 23, 2019)

The Hypercoat information can be found at https://hypercubelabs.net/hypercoats. We do coat the GTS3M, on the non-ridge version called the Weilong WR. I think my favorite is one of the GAN cubes, either the Boron GAN Air, the DayanCoated GAN X, or the HyperCoated GAN 354.


----------



## casi (Jul 10, 2019)

Keep a lookout for sponsored cuber Nico Gertner at Worlds!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 10, 2019)

Would it be possible to use this technique to "colour" stickerless cubes black? Sadly many of the great recent puzzles like the 30cm Rubik's Cube seem unlikely to ever get released in traditional colouring. I am experimenting with spray painting but I haven't seen a 100% effective technique.


----------



## casi (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that the technique could be used to do that, but this was a really hot topic back when stickerless cubes were illegal in comp, and so people developed a RIT dye method. I put the video here.

But yeah, it could be done with a black polymer and an altered boron treatment method.

PM me if you want to discuss this further.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2019)

casi said:


> The Hypercoat information can be found at https://hypercubelabs.net/hypercoats. We do coat the GTS3M, on the non-ridge version called the Weilong WR. I think my favorite is one of the GAN cubes, either the Boron GAN Air, the DayanCoated GAN X, or the HyperCoated GAN 354.


I think mjm is asking what HyperCoats really ARE. Boron coats use the element Boron, DaYan coats use melted plastic from DaYan 2x2 cubes, what do you actually put on the pieces to do HyperCoats?


----------



## casi (Jul 10, 2019)

I can't really talk about that, trade secret.


----------



## casi (Aug 21, 2019)

Ridiculously low prices and FREE SHIPPING in the US!


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Aug 21, 2019)

casi said:


> Ridiculously low prices and FREE SHIPPING in the US!


When does the sale end?


----------



## Ryan1992006789 (Sep 6, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but are the boron treated Valk 3 and dayan yuxin little magic magnetic?


----------



## A2Cubed (Oct 8, 2019)

For the DayanCoats, how would you be able to get such a thin layer onto the plastic without deforming the shape of the piece a little bit? Also, how do you get the plastic from the Dayan cube onto the piece itself?


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 8, 2019)

how are you still getting old plastic dayan plastic (im curious because its so rare to come across i do not want to purchase any)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 8, 2019)

Also it would be nice to put the names of the cubes on your web, because the pictures alone can’t identify them
Or is it just my screen has crashed?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 8, 2019)

Im a new cuber, around 6 months. I'm not sure if I want to experiment with my very few $$ yet, but can you explain to me what each coating does to the puzzle, what your shipping costs to Australia are, and (more to people who have bought these) is it worth it? Also, where do you coat them? I saw on a jperm vid he had a PVC coated one, is this something different? Just generally more info please


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 8, 2019)

Can you I custom coats where you coat people's cubes which they have already bought? I have a cube I want coated with HyperCoat


----------



## casi (Oct 8, 2019)

Ryan1992006789 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but are the boron treated Valk 3 and dayan yuxin little magic magnetic?


Neither of those cubes are magnetic. With DayanCoated cubes, however, you can magnetize them yourself depending on the piece design, and the DayanCoated Yuxin Little Magic happens to be one that you can self-magnetize.



A2Cubed said:


> For the DayanCoats, how would you be able to get such a thin layer onto the plastic without deforming the shape of the piece a little bit? Also, how do you get the plastic from the Dayan cube onto the piece itself?


DayanCoating is done by dissolving the Dayan plastic into an appropriate solvent, and then transferring the dissolved substance onto the surface of the cube being treated. The piece is not deformed in any way visible to the eye, although the sub-pieces of each piece are sealed together slightly, so it is often impossible to magnetize after treatment.



oliver sitja sichel said:


> how are you still getting old plastic dayan plastic (im curious because its so rare to come across i do not want to purchase any)


I bought a 2x2 from Puzzle Cuber, but I really don't use that much, so I'm still on the second interior piece.



PetrusQuber said:


> Also it would be nice to put the names of the cubes on your web, because the pictures alone can’t identify them
> Or is it just my screen has crashed?


If you hover over the images there will be identifying text.



Iwannaganx said:


> Im a new cuber, around 6 months. I'm not sure if I want to experiment with my very few $$ yet, but can you explain to me what each coating does to the puzzle, what your shipping costs to Australia are, and (more to people who have bought these) is it worth it? Also, where do you coat them? I saw on a jperm vid he had a PVC coated one, is this something different? Just generally more info please


The way coatings work is very simple. The first thing to understand is that there are two things that go into a cube's default (non-lubed) feel - piece shape and plastic. The piece shape affects things like corner cutting and lockups. The plastic affects the smoothness and turning speed. Different lubes can also affect this, but not in the same way as different plastics can. Most cubes these days have full corner cutting and very few lockups, so the way to improve your cubes is plastic changes. A technique to do this is to take plastic from one cube and put it on another. For instance, the Old Plastic Dayan 2x2 doesn't have a great piece shape design, but it has AMAZING plastic. The Mofang Jiaoshi MF3RS3M has a nice piece shape, but the plastic isn't as good as the Dayan 2x2. To make a DayanCoated MF3RS3M, we take plastic from the 2x2 and chemically fuse it to the good piece shape of the MF3RS3M, creating a cube with the same piece shape(and corner cutting) of the MF3RS3M and the same amazing plastic as the Dayan 2x2. Since different plastics feel different to different cubers, we offer 3 different coatings for 3 different feels to pick from.

As to whether it's worth it, here's one of my customers: "Man, I have more than 400 cubes in my collection, a lot of custom 3x3 from different stores including other cubes from you, but the HyperCoated GTS2M is by far the fastest 3x3 I have tried, its so fast that it feels too light in my hands, it feels amazing, my main was the boron GTS2M I bought from you but now I have a new main and favorite cube!"

J Perm showed off a prototype PVC cube from SpeedCubeShop, as did TCKyewbs. SpeedCubeShop is completely separate from Hypercube Labs (although if they want to work with me, I'd love to! Cameron, are you listening?). Their coated cube is also coated on the outside, not the inside, for grip purposes rather than feel purposes.

We are based in Nashville, Tennessee, so international shipping to Australia is $13 US dollars.



Atomixcc said:


> Can you I custom coats where you coat people's cubes which they have already bought? I have a cube I want coated with HyperCoat


Unfortunately, we do not do custom cube coats and we do not plan to introduce it in the future.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 8, 2019)

casi said:


> Neither of those cubes are magnetic. With DayanCoated cubes, however, you can magnetize them yourself depending on the piece design, and the DayanCoated Yuxin Little Magic happens to be one that you can self-magnetize.
> 
> 
> DayanCoating is done by dissolving the Dayan plastic into an appropriate solvent, and then transferring the dissolved substance onto the surface of the cube being treated. The piece is not deformed in any way visible to the eye, although the sub-pieces of each piece are sealed together slightly, so it is often impossible to magnetize after treatment.
> ...


Oh thanks, I'm looking at this on my iPad, which you cant hover on...


----------



## oliver sitja sichel (Oct 8, 2019)

ok I thought you needed a whole cube to coat a whole cube


----------



## Atomixcc (Oct 11, 2019)

i was looking at your website and some cubes like the Yuxin Little Magic were over priced. Is there a reason for this? is coating hard to make or expensive because if so i would understand or is there another reason?


----------



## A2Cubed (Jun 5, 2020)

What happened to the website? I went on a few months ago, but it seems to be down at the moment. Hope it comes back up soon!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 5, 2020)

A2Cubed said:


> What happened to the website? I went on a few months ago, but it seems to be down at the moment. Hope it comes back up soon!


Casi hasn't been online since November, my guess is Hypercube Labs was abandoned.


----------

